# Identifying an artist



## curiousaboutart (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello the Artist Forum Members!

This is a







painting my fiancé inherited from his 102 year-old-grandmother in 2001. She lived in PA all of her life. We are trying to identify the artist. Does anyone recognize this painting and artist?

Thank you in advance


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi,

Please contact these guys Jansen Art Store

The artist name in your painting is Jansen. See to it that they don't falsely claim your painting.

Good Luck


----------

